# '09 Defy Advanced 1 - What a GREAT bike!



## creila (Nov 15, 2007)

Took my new ride out for the first time today! Smooth and zippy... Can't wait for the warm weather.


----------



## dtrancex (Jun 17, 2009)

*Love the Defy*

here's mine. it took me 6 weeks to get to the top of Mt bachelor. 20 miles of climbing, non stop. Bend or.


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey

Looks like I am in good Company.

I bought a 09 Defy Advanced 1 as well. However between the cold and snow I will have 200-250 miles on the trainer I think before it sees the pavement.....Cant wait.

Enjoy your rides.

Bill


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

Finally got out on the road today. It has been cold and snowy here on coastal NJ. The temp for the ride was 44 degrees F and breezy.

I got a 25 mile ride in and can say I really enjoy the bike. It rides much different than my '80's vintage CIOCC. I took it easy as this was the first ride and there was a gusty cross breeze. The bike is much lighter than I am use to and the flat bladed spokes did seem to be a factor in the cross breeze.

I had my wife take a picture....check out the snow....this is after two weeks of melting.


----------



## creila (Nov 15, 2007)

You are right about the bladed spokes in the crosswind. It takes a little getting used to.


----------



## softailteamrider (Nov 24, 2008)

I have ridden mine for almost a year now and can't say good enough for someone just entering the road world (I have been mtb-ing for quite while). Plush filtering road buzz while snappy when being pushed. 
The only issue for me is the sizing. I am 5'3" short guy and even the XS will require shorter stem to make me comfortable. The reach seems a bit long for the size specified.
Now I am bugged with the notion of getting more aggressive bike but also should fit me better


----------

